# Nikon pop-up advertising



## mossymo (Jun 14, 2011)

It is very aggravating... It has pop-up on me several times and covers the entire window.

Not user friendly at all.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting rid of the ads was plenty worth it for me when I got the premier membership.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I bought a new Nikon camera today so they can now make it not jump out at ya


----------



## michael ark (Jun 14, 2011)

Has done it to me too.


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Haven't seen it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 14, 2011)

If you hover over the Nikon ad it pops up.

Hit the "Close"  button in the upper right of the ad

Todd


----------



## venture (Jun 14, 2011)

I had it pop up for me.  I own a Nikon.  I paid the premier membership.

Go figger.

If it keeps the site going, I will put up with it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## talan64 (Jun 14, 2011)

Firefox with adblock plus

no need to say more!


----------



## meateater (Jun 14, 2011)

Google Chrome and Norton Pro. P.S. Premier membership.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 14, 2011)

So how about Huddler fixes the site and knocks off the pop up BS so anyone can use the site without having to use a special browser like firefox or Chrome.  I am on Chrome right now and got the pop up 4 times in the last 5 minutes


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 14, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> So how about Huddler fixes the site and knocks off the pop up BS so anyone can use the site without having to use a special browser like firefox or Chrome.  I am on Chrome right now and got the pop up 4 times in the last 5 minutes




Its not Huddler. Its the ad site that they get the advertising from. This has been brought up to them to address. You can also use the feedback form at www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback and that goes to them directly. This way you do not need to wait for one of us to contact them.


----------



## venture (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Firefox.  I haven't checked for the "Ad Blocker Plus".

I only had it happen one time.

This is still a great site.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 15, 2011)

I must admit -- it was really aggravating. If I were a newbie nosing around the site early on, I  would probably move along to somewhere else. Just sayin.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't mind the ads, except the ones that come up so often *in the reply box!*  Those are disgusting, and should be stopped!

You have to back out of the page & come back, and if you're lucky you can get your cursor in before the ad gets there again.

The only other thing is the ones that get big & cover half of the screen, and play music, just because you accidentally scrolled over their trigger, but like I said, "The ones that really bother me are the ones that beat me to the reply box!"

My 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2011)

Huddler was going to contact the ad company today to get those popups removed. Since they use a ad company every now and again they get thru thats why you really need to use the feedback form so they get the notification right away.


----------



## meateater (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to say.....what ads? I haven't seen any.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 15, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Huddler was going to contact the ad company today to get those popups removed. Since they use a ad company every now and again they get thru thats why you really need to use the feedback form so they get the notification right away.




I apologize for starting this thread in the wrong area, I looked through available topics; from what I perceived, this seemed most fitting. My bad.

Any problems alerting Huddler about this particular thread just to give them a heads up? Reason I ask is you have mentioned twice in this thread that you would like these notifications in the feedback forum...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2011)

MossyMO said:


> I apologize for starting this thread in the wrong area, I looked through available topics; from what I perceived, this seemed most fitting. My bad.
> 
> Any problems alerting Huddler about this particular thread just to give them a heads up? Reason I ask is you have mentioned twice in this thread that you would like these notifications in the feedback forum...


You posted in the correct thread.

As for letting them know you are welcome too. I started a thread on a huddler forum we have access too and they acknowledged that they have asked for it to be taken down.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 15, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> If I were a newbie nosing around the site early on, I would probably move along to somewhere else. Just sayin.....




This post should be the most important point of the thread; well stated adiochri3.


----------

